# Detailingworld™ Review - Wowo's Signature Wax



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

*Introduction*

Again, a huge thank you to Fraser over at Wowo's for the very generous box of stunningly presented goodies I received. This review is now number 5 from my Wowo's box of goodies. Almost there now and going off the last 2 reviews, the best has been saved until last. For a read at any of my previous reviews of Awesome Foam, Wax Shampoo, Quick Detailer & Hot Wax please follow the links below.

Awesome Foam - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=381675

Wax Shampoo - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=382179

Quick Detailer - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=382427

Hot Wax - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=382645

For any info on the Wowo's company please read my previous reviews or visit the Wowo's website found here: https://www.wowos.co.uk/. All relevant information on Fraser and the company can be found there, along with the full range of Wowo's car care products for you to have a look at.



*The Product*

The next product to be tested from my Wowo's box is the mainstay in the LSP range of products, Wowo's Signature Wax. 'Where it all began' as Fraser says, this paste wax offering from Wowo's actually began life as a homebrew Fraser sold online through detailing pages and to friends/family. It has been tweaked and perfected over the same 3 year period it took for Wowo's as a brand to hit the market.

Signature wax is one of two hard waxes Wowo's currently offer (I hear there is another stunning show wax coming) and can be described as the entry level type wax when compared to Contact 121(Pittsy has carried out a review on this). It comes in a sturdy, well presented plastic tub adorned with the usual stunning Wowo's branding and finished off with a metal lid containing 200ml of wax. Now I usually prefer a glass jar for the weight/quality feel but I see Fraser's logic here. I have come close on several occasions to dropping a glass jar, It is nothing but total panic requiring a sit down after a situation like that with glass but here, with the strong plastic tub, no such worries if you drop it.

The wax itself is your typical natural coloured wax with a generic coconut type scent I think, it is described as the scent of summer on the website. Testing the texture of the wax my using my finger, I found it initially dry but quickly turned extremely oily after a few slight movements of my finger. Interestingly the wax felt quite grainy within the pot but when rubbed between finger and thumb was very smooth.

On Wowo's website Hot Wax is described as the following:

"Wowo's Signature Wax is where it all started for Wowo's. Starting life as a homebrew it has been perfected over three years to glistening perfection using a combination of Brazilian Carnauba Wax, Californian Montan, Scottish Organic Beeswax and a blend of organic essential oils and advanced polymers, for the perfect wax on wax off experience."

*The Method*

Wowo's directions for using Signature Wax is as follows:


"1. For best results apply to your vehicle post polishing the surface with our Wowo's Show N Go Polish or another suitable polish.
2. Use a round foam or microfibre applicator pad to apply the wax to the vehicle surface.
3. We recommend doing a panel at a time, especially when working outside in hotter climates.
4. Buff off immediately with a microfibre cloth or towel. We recommend using a thick plush microfibre for ease of use and best results.
5. "Wow there! You trying to blind me? That's one shiny car you have there" - Said everyone who walks past your vehicle. "

So interestingly looking at the instructions, it looks as if Signature requires no real curing time much like Hot Wax. I have tried one other hard paste wax with instructions similar to this. I ended up with arms like Popeye on the occasion so let's hope this is more like the Hot Wax for ease of use! It would be my sisters red Audi TT that would be getting treated today not having been waxed in several months. The usual pre-wash and 2BM were carried out using Wowo's Awesome Foam and Wax Shampoo leaving the car spotless.



A quick going over with the drying towel removed most of the water. Being a fairly warm evening the car was allowed to sit for 15 minutes which left a few water spots but a perfectly dry car, ready for waxing. I wouldn't be preparing any of the panels as the paintwork was cleansed only a few months ago and still in very good condition.

I previously checked the size of the pot and was happy to find my handi puck applicator and waxing pad was a perfect fit for the pot. The wide opening of the pot making finding the correct applicator easy on this occasion.



A few twists were all that was required to soften the top layer and prime the applicator. Starting with the roof, I found the wax to spread extremely well. The applicator moved across the paint smoothly and left an easy to see layer behind as I applied it in small, overlapping circular motions. Again like the Hot Wax, a little went a very long way and the initial twist within the pot was enough to coat about ¾ of the roof. Another quarter twist gave me enough to finish the roof off.



As per the instructions I already had my plush Korean MF cloth at the ready. With it folded into a neat square section, I went about removing the wax half expecting this to be grabby. I shouldn't have been worried as the wax came off effortlessly with no pressure required. As you can see from the two single swipes I made in the roof, this is again another dream of a wax to work with, much like the Hot Wax. Once the haze was removed, the cloth was flipped and a final buff completed, noting how smooth the paint now felt after application.



I carried out the same simple application of the Signature Wax on the bonnet before deciding I had to grab some photo's. Could be the red paint but the finish looked fantastic. The reflections were very sharp and crisp, the panels looked very reflective with an insane amount of gloss.



There was a warm glow and depth you get with a wax but also this very reflective, crisp mirror like finish with insane gloss. I loved the way the panel looked after buffing, almost like the best of both worlds in a wax/LSP.



As this was pretty much the same as the Hot Wax in application I decided I would try this paste wax on the glass as well to see if it worked as well. Again, circular overlapping motions on the TTs rear glass which has no wiper so any water repelling would help keep it clear.



Pleased to say it came off just as easily as if it was on the paintwork. Just like Hot Wax it worked a treat on the glass, leaving it spotless and smear free using nothing but a plush MF towel, no special glass cloths required.



I treated the rest of the car to an effortless coat of Signature Wax, including the side glass & grabbed some photos of the results.





The photos really show the levels of gloss this wax produces.





As always the HDR is off for all these photos. This is looking like another gem of a wax. It has it all in application and results but it's time to check out the resulting beading from Signature.





Can't say I am surprised by these insane beads after seeing what the Quick Detailer and Hot Wax produced. Signature follows the same path as both of those, producing perfectly round, tall, tight and uniformly formed water beads, stunning.

And here are some shots 5 days later from some natural rain fall. Impressive right?







Even the glass was showing off. My sister actually asked what I had done to her glass as the water was running right off it! 

ps. If you have a little look in the background you can see the results of the rainfall on my car coated with Hot Wax 



I already said it in the previous review but I think Fraser is producing some really impressive LSP type products here. He clearly has a talent for brewing waxes and this Signature wax just further adds to that. I once again will keep an eye on durability and update this review periodically to give an idea on what you can expect durability wise. There will be no QD applications on the roof panel to be as accurate as possible.

*Price*

The 200ml tub of Signature wax is priced at £34.99 and available here: https://www.wowos.co.uk/product/wowos-signature-wax/

I think this is an absolute bargain for a wax that performs this good. It ticks all the boxes for a paste wax. I imagine due to how well Signature spreads the 200ml pot would last a very long time as well making it very cost effective. It could look even better value when durability is known.

*Would I use it again?*

As easy of a yes as the Quick Detailer & Hot Wax. I love how easy this paste wax is to use and the results are superb.

*Conclusion*

Apart from the generic colour and scent I have little to moan about with Signature Wax. The way it both goes on and buffs off is just a dream. I especially like the lack of a curing time, taking away the stress of having to swipe test to find the correct time for removal. The finish looked outstanding on the red paint and the resulting beading is up there with anything else I have tried.

If this was a vibrant colour and smelled of something fruity like boutique style waxes are, it would be perfectly acceptable to price it at £70+ upwards, it is easily that good.

The durability will be determined over the coming months and a small update added to this review once durability is known.



Thanks for reading! 


_DW has followed the Manufacturer's Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test._


----------

